# light intensity for mothers



## DankHobbyist (Jan 29, 2015)

Does the light intensity for mothers matter for clones vigor  in veg/flower.  Guessing no.  Does it just depend on how often you want cuttings, or will proper veg lighting keep a hardier plant more able to deal with bugs and disease?  What if you keeping the mom long term.  Planning mother cabinet I am planning to build may use small tent not sure.


----------



## pcduck (Jan 29, 2015)

Mine stay in my veg tent


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 1, 2015)

That is a tricky and widely debated subject. I personally think the plant does better if it is kept in ffull light, but you can (with experimentation, and the right strain) reduce the lighting while reducing the nutrients equally, and get the plant to slow down some. 

It depends on whether you are wanting a mother plant so that you can take a dozen cuttings each time or if you are only doing a couple of clones each time. If it is just for a couple clones, then keeping a mother isn't really necessary. You can do a clone from clone method, or you can do as I used to by keeping a donor plant for a couple rounds of clone taking then flower that one out and keep an new clone donor from the last set of clones. This keeps you from having to deal with an ever growing plant. After several  cuttings have been taken from that plant, it will have reached a significant size that will cause you to have to cut it way back or do some other drastic measure.  If you replace it with a new clone donor after the first or second cutting then it is not so big that you can't flower it. And it still gives you the ffreedom to take cuttings when it best serves you.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2015)

I have two big mom's off to the side of T5 lighting...they are trying to bloom, but they are doing fine. I just added  some worm castings to top feed the N. They are in my little veg area and that is 24 hour lights.


----------

